# 66 1/2  J38 Coppertone



## mcmfw2 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just rolled out of the detail booth for a few pics this afternoon...


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 28, 2016)

Great looking bike ...nice work.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Stunning!!!


----------



## duey377 (Feb 28, 2016)

That's a Beauty Mark!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> View attachment 290313 View attachment 290314 Just rolled out of the detail booth for a few pics this afternoon...
> View attachment 290369



Whoa!   Nice 'Ray.   Who did the paint; clean mo'chine...............Ray


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Mark, one word............KIller !!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Whoa!   Nice 'Ray.   Who did the paint; clean mo'chine...............Ray



Ray,   Schwinn did the paint back in 66...  All I did was clay, Polish and wax with Adams polishes products.... Thanks, Mark


----------



## vastingray (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful bike Mark


----------



## Intense One (Feb 29, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Ray,   Schwinn did the paint back in 66...  All I did was clay, Polish and wax with Adams polishes products.... Thanks, Mark



Great job on the finish, Mark.   I have a few I may need to send your way!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 8, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> View attachment 290313 View attachment 290314 Just rolled out of the detail booth for a few pics this afternoon...
> View attachment 290369








Twins!!!!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 8, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> Twins!!!!



You betcha... What is it they say about your first ?? ATTACH=full]293480[/ATTACH]

View attachment 293480


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 8, 2016)

What's the serial number on yours?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> What's the serial number on yours?



I actually have 2 of theses early 66 1/2s   Both are HB's ....  I just need one in violet for the complete set


----------

